
Show HN: News Flash – Stay Informed About the Topics That Matter to You - ojedatony1616
https://newsflash.co/
======
ojedatony1616
I created News Flash because I wanted a way to keep up with the latest/best
articles in specific topics I'm interested in, and I figured other people
might too. As an added bonus, it also allowed me to sharpen my Natural
Language Processing and text analytics skills in Python.

There are currently 3 free News Flashes (Data Science, Blockchain & Crypto,
and Internet of Things) with a few more free ones on the way.

There's also a couple of paid ones that I'm testing out and a custom one where
you can specify whatever topic you want (given that there's enough articles
published about the topic on a weekly basis to be able to generate it).

Would love to know what you guys think!

